# Kidd says Giannis Will be the Bucks' PG Next Season



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714866651154374656
It's official. Point Giannis is here to stay for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

This seems to really give the team an identity that hasn't really been present this season. With that in mind, along with the growth of Middleton and Jabari, who should the Bucks go after this offseason to fill out the roster? And what happens to MCW and Monroe?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's going to be an interesting mis-match against other opposing PG's one way or another.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

It seems it'll be more of split duties. Giannis will be the PG on offense, but will then transition to guarding the opposing SF/PF/C on defense. That's what's largely happened this year since Point Giannis became a thing.

This, of course, begs the question of who fills in the role of guarding the opposing PG? Someone like Dellavedova would be a great fit. He can spread the floor on offense with his 3 point shooting and doesn't need the ball in his hands so Giannis can run the point, while also being a very good defensive PG for the team.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm looking forward to the draft this year. Good chance that we'll be getting someone who can contribute right away. Beyond that we need shooters.


----------

